# MAMA passed away have kid born 1/19/20.



## Kelly5431 (Feb 1, 2020)

Have another goat in milk but she won't let him nurse. What should I use for milk replacement? The poor baby is screaming for his mama.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 1, 2020)

Sorry to hear this   , did the kid get any colostrum from mama before she passed?  Can you milk the doe in milk and bottle feed the little guy?  When we had bottle kids, we used whole cow milk from the store.

@B&B Happy goats, @babsbag @OneFineAcre @Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice


----------



## Kelly5431 (Feb 1, 2020)

Hens and Roos said:


> Sorry to hear this   , did the kid get any colostrum from mama before she passed?  Can you milk the doe in milk and bottle feed the little guy?  When we had bottle kids, we used whole cow milk from the store.
> 
> @B&B Happy goats, @babsbag @OneFineAcre @Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice


Yes he has nursed for the past 13 days.  We are going to try to milk the other doe, just wasn't sure how much hr should get if we bottle feed and for how long there is so much info and would rather info come from someone experienced and not 1000 different schools of thoughts.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 1, 2020)

What breed of goat is he?  We have Nigerian Dwarf goats so they would get less per bottle then a standard size kid.  It might take him a bit to get the hang of the bottle since he was with mom.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 1, 2020)

Kelly5431 said:


> Yes he has nursed for the past 13 days.  We are going to try to milk the other doe, just wasn't sure how much hr should get if we bottle feed and for how long there is so much info and would rather info come from someone experienced and not 1000 different schools of thoughts.


You should be feeding 4 times per day and stop feeding when the belly is still loose NOT tight....they will only drink 1 to 3 oz..per feeding in the beginning, depending on breed of goat. Use whole cow milk and warm it .... .


----------



## D and L Meadows (Feb 1, 2020)

It may take a few days before he takes to the bottle, but he will get there. Like B&B said, feed 4x per day, or even maybe 5-6 if he doesn't take any at first. We recommend feeding a goat milk replacer. Tractor Supply should have Does Match Land O Lakes milk replacer.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 1, 2020)

The few bottle babies that I've raised did great on whole cow milk.  Just my experience...    A really high quality replacer might be ok too - I just have never used any that have worked for me.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 1, 2020)

I used whole cows milk as well.  At his age I would feed him until he spits the nipple out and then give him a few seconds and try again. I let them spit it out 3 times and then we are done.  At two weeks I start feeding three times a day.


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 1, 2020)

All good advice.   The milks suggested are good but, I use actual goat doe milk.   So long as I have does in milk it's just a better solution, IMO.   It's there, warm, paid for, and easier for me.  LOL   I also know it's pure milk and the doe herd has been vaccinated.

Rarely will a goat accept another kid to nurse.   Occasionally,  one will if she's in a stanchion & can't smell the kid...thinks it's hers.   Normally, I bottle the kid and even let it stay with other kids, if it isn't being picked on.    I've had does accept one sleeping with their kids, just not nursing her.

That's just the experience I've had here.   Haven't had to bottle but two in several years. 

I am sorry that you lost your doe.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 1, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> You should be feeding 4 times per day and stop feeding when the belly is still loose NOT tight....they will only drink 1 to 3 oz..per feeding in the beginning, depending on breed of goat. Use whole cow milk and warm it .... .


I read sometimes adding some buttermilk makes it taste better to them...is that necessary, or just plain old milk is just great


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 1, 2020)

Yes, very sorry you lost the momma...and sorry for the little one...hope he does ok...good luck!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 2, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I read sometimes adding some buttermilk makes it taste better to them...is that necessary, or just plain old milk is just great


I have done the buttermilk recipe, neither goats or I liked it, too many digestive issues...just the whole cow's milk worked great here.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 3, 2020)

Kelly5431 said:


> Have another goat in milk but she won't let him nurse. What should I use for milk replacement? The poor baby is screaming for his mama.


It’s very sad to know that. Its nice to hear about you handling those motherly duties. She will get used to it as time goes by. just be patient. good luck


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 5, 2020)

Kelly5431 said:


> Have another goat in milk but she won't let him nurse. What should I use for milk replacement? The poor baby is screaming for his mama.


poor thing... I hope you guys are dedicated enough to take care of her as much as possible... you need to tend to her until it can take care of herself.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 6, 2020)

Hens and Roos said:


> Sorry to hear this   , did the kid get any colostrum from mama before she passed?  Can you milk the doe in milk and bottle feed the little guy?  When we had bottle kids, we used whole cow milk from the store.
> 
> @B&B Happy goats, @babsbag @OneFineAcre @Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice


The third day for me on this thread. I really am worried about this kid. I hope she's doing fine and feeding.. that's the only way he can survive. I hope he's doing fine


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 7, 2020)

Kelly5431 said:


> Yes he has nursed for the past 13 days.  We are going to try to milk the other doe, just wasn't sure how much hr should get if we bottle feed and for how long there is so much info and would rather info come from someone experienced and not 1000 different schools of thoughts.


I really want to know whats going on about the kid.  I hope he's doing just fine. I really believe that he can survive his condition, Please live and strive little goat. 🐐🐐🐐


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 24, 2020)

Kelly5431 said:


> Have another goat in milk but she won't let him nurse. What should I use for milk replacement? The poor baby is screaming for his mama.


Got back to the forums about the goat looking for his mama.. how was he now? I bet he's doing great. I hope we can get some updates about him.


----------

